# Mexico Work Permit Transfer



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

Dear All,

I'm from India & have work permit for Mexico through company "A". I work for few months & returned back home. Now I've joined company "B" & they also have work in Mexico. Can I use the same work permit? Can it be transfered or the whole process needs to be initiated again? 
I've Australian work permit as well & I'm currently in Australia. When I got Mexico work permit I had USA L1 as well.

Any suggestions/experince around work permit transfer?

regards


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm from India & have work permit for Mexico through company "A". I work for few months & returned back home. Now I've joined company "B" & they also have work in Mexico. Can I use the same work permit? Can it be transfered or the whole process needs to be initiated again?
> I've Australian work permit as well & I'm currently in Australia. When I got Mexico work permit I had USA L1 as well.
> ...


Has your work permit (an FM3?) expired yet? If it has, when you return to Mexico, you'll need to go to Migración and apply for a new one with your new company named as your employer. If your permit is still current, then you'll have to go to Migración and have the name of your employer changed. I would think that your new employer should take care of this for you.

The fact that you have an Australian work permit and had one from the US has no bearing on what you need to do in Mexico to regularize your situation.


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Has your work permit (an FM3?) expired yet? If it has, when you return to Mexico, you'll need to go to Migración and apply for a new one with your new company named as your employer. If your permit is still current, then you'll have to go to Migración and have the name of your employer changed. I would think that your new employer should take care of this for you.
> 
> The fact that you have an Australian work permit and had one from the US has no bearing on what you need to do in Mexico to regularize your situation.


Thanks! Isla Verde, 

Just another concern, can I just land in Mexico & get the visa transfered there? 
If I get it done in India, any idea how much time it takes?

regards


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Thanks! Isla Verde,
> 
> Just another concern, can I just land in Mexico & get the visa transfered there?
> If I get it done in India, any idea how much time it takes?
> ...


I can't imagine you can get it done in India though you can always ask at your nearest Mexican consulate or the Embassy if it is possible. If your visa is still valid, you will use it to enter Mexico, and then you just go to your nearest INM office and ask what you need to do to have it changed to your new employer.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm from India & have work permit for Mexico through company "A". I work for few months & returned back home. Now I've joined company "B" & they also have work in Mexico. Can I use the same work permit? Can it be transfered or the whole process needs to be initiated again?
> I've Australian work permit as well & I'm currently in Australia. When I got Mexico work permit I had USA L1 as well.
> ...


The visas are for periods of time certain, not open-ended. When you left Mexico you were required by INM regulations to report the change to your employment status and change of residential address if I'm recalling the requirements correctly. Therefore, if my assumptions are accurate, I suspect you will be penalized if the original (Employer A) permission has not expired and INM will have the option of denying your request for change in employer. If the Employer A visa with work permission has expired and you failed to report your change of status and you go to INM with an application for permission to work for Employer B, in addition to a fine, they may deny your application for your earlier violation of regulations. If you did not surrender your visa and notified INM of your change of status when you left Employer A and returned home, have you advised Employer B of that? If Employer B is large, well-known and provides the services of an immigration attorney or other staff to assist with visa requests for in-bound employees that person or persons ought to be the ones to consult about this or consult an immigration attorney in Mexico privately. Bottom line, to my way of thinking ... if the surrender of the original visa and/or status notifications weren't made then you have some challenges to overcome.


----------

